# Should I export my zpool before make installkernel?



## ucsdboy (Mar 18, 2014)

I apologize if this is a somewhat n00bish question, but should I export my zpool before doing a `make installkernel` and `make installworld`'?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

No, exporting the pool would unmount all its filesystems too. So there wouldn't be anything left to install to.


----------

